# Slackadjuster's P/RR/S log



## slackadjuster (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello all!  I've been lurking here for quite a while and thought it was time to throw my 2 cents in.  My name is Rick. I've been lifting for 15+ years (I'm getting old)  

I just recently competed in an NGA show in NC.  Took 3rd out of 5 in the novice class.  Not too bad for my first time back.  My plans are to do the same show next year and be competitive in the open class.  I had some really good feedback from the judges and it seems that my conditioning could have been better.  (a lot better!)  

I have a plan of attack for the next 2 months.  I have been following the PRRS system by Eric Broser for a while now.  I have seen some great gains with this system (I can actually see them now that I'm not fat anymore!!!)  

Anyway...I can be kind of spacey with my posts.  Sometimes I will post my entire workout...sometimes just the Cliffs notes.  I like constructive criticism and will try all suggestions that make sense to me (not a blind follower). 

Thanks for stopping in.  I will have my back workout posted after it's done!

Later


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 8, 2009)

Monday was back day.

Close grip pulldowns 3 x 6
hammer seated row 3 x 6
underhand low row 2 x 6
Pullups 3 x 6
Hyperextensions 3 x 6
One arm high row 2 x 12 (rear delts)

15 HIIT on stair mill level.....r u ready for this.... 18

Back is SORE today....


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 8, 2009)

Tuesday...off

Wednesday

Shoulders and Tri's    Power

Smith Machine Military press  3 x 6
Wide grip upright rows  3 x 6
Cable side laterals  3 x 6
Dbell side laterals  2 x 6

Overhead dbell extensions 3 x 6
dips 3 x 6

OUT!

Warm ups not listed.


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 9, 2009)

*A little about me*

Okay...3 posts and I feel like I'm slacking on you guys (the ones reading).  It's been a little hectic around the house and at work.  Since this an off day (had to cancel leg workout) I will use the time for a little background on me.

I'm 35 years young!  I drive a tractor trailer for Coca-Cola in Charlotte, NC.  I have a wonderful and beautiful wife.  I have two cute as a button and spoiled rotten little girls (4 and 2 1/2).

My bodytype is endomorph (naturally).  Current weight is around 217-220.  I qm fighting some food demons since my show in June.  I came down from around 245 +/- to 204 on stage.  It took me 22 weeks.  My training was PRRS and diet was Scivation Cut Diet.

I have been using PRRS (prrstraining.com) for about a year and a half.  I love the program because it is always elvolving with you.  This is a little over simplified, but essentially you have really heavy weeks, varied rep weeks, and kill your whole body want to puke weeks.  It all adds up to muscle confusion with no stagnation...I'm loving it!  I actually got to meet the inventor of the system last year at the same show I did this year,  Eric Broser.  Great guy!  The man surprises me everytime I read something of his or see one of his clients.  He knows his stuff!

The diet I have been on has been the Scivation Cut diet.  It seems to bee the only way I know how to eat.  Been dieting half a year.  I actually communicated with them on the diet.  Great diet, and it's free.  

That's all I can think of now....I'll post more when it happens.  Bear with me, I'm a little scattered brained.  My workout logs will get much more detailed (forgot my book the last 2 times).  Look forward to some participation.  All feedback is welcome!

Rick


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 11, 2009)

*FRIDAY 7/10  Legs*

OKAY>>>LEG DAY!!!

I have decided that I have been going a little light on the legs. I am going to start doing the power workouts on legs now. I used to go with higher reps because of my knees. Well it seems I was just scared!

Leg press
855/8 x 3 (This was after 100 reps of warmups from 2 plates up to seven a side)
split squats (smith machine)
225/6 x 3

SLDL (smith machine)
225/7 x 3
lying leg curls
Stack/6 x 3

I was ready to hurl! I have a feeling I am going to feel this one!
;D ;D

I have to make sure I hit it hard!  I got some growing to do.

NEW GOAL....210 on stage...when?? ASAP! Getting a body comp done after vacation.


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 16, 2009)

Short and sweet...
RR Chest
hs wide bench 3 sets
dips 3 sets
pecdeck 2 sets

Bi's
lying cable curls 3 sets
incline dbell curls 3 sets
preacher curls 2 sets

15 min stair mill HIIT style!

Sorry so brief...gotta get to the store...need some eats for the morning! 

On vacation next week, so I'll be doing th p90X all week...so no post in the log.  I'll be back with a more detailed log.


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 17, 2009)

You Rick what sup my friend.  Hey i think you made a mistake in your sig.  Its supposed to read FLORIDA STATE SEMINOLE FAN....LOL!  

Good to see ya over here


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 24, 2009)

Been on Vacation....will be back in the gym on Sunday!  Have a whole bunch of new AAEFX supplements waiting for me when I get in.

Prep begins on Monday!  For what??????  I can't say.  It will be freakishly nasty though!!!


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 27, 2009)

Monday, July 27

Chest  Power

Flat Bench  3x4-6  4/0/Xtempo
225/8   245/4  245/4  Only work sets listed

Incline D-bell press   3x4-6  4/0/X tempo
85???s/6    90???s/6    90???s/6

Weighted dips  2x4-6  4/0/X tempo
BW(230)+45 /4             /4

Bi???s    Power

Lying cable curl  3x4-6  4/0/X tempo
85/6  x   3   didn???t hit failure???.elbow giving me issues

Incline D-bell curls 2x4-6  4/0/X tempo
50???s/6  50???s/5

No cardio

230 this morning.  First day in calorie deficit.  2200 calories.

Supplements

AAEFX  Kre-Alkalyn EFX
AAEFX  Nytric EFX PRO
AAEFX   Cell Rush
AAEFX   LBA PRO
AAEFX   LG5 PRO
AAEFX   Kre-Celazine


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 28, 2009)

Tuesday, July 28

Back Power

Pullups  3x4-6  4/0/X tempo  BW=230
BW/4    BW/4.5     BW/5

1 Arm D-bell row  2x4-6   4/0/X Tempo
105/6    105/6

Hammer Strength Seated Row  3x4-6  4/0/X
270/6   X     3

Hyper Extension Machine 3x4-6   8/0/X
250/7  290/6   290/5

Shrugs
Hammer Machine  2x4-6   5/0/X
270/6   270/6

No cardio!


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 28, 2009)

Now thats some tempo training there buddy.  Nicely done and with some impressive weight on top of that.


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 30, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> Now thats some tempo training there buddy.  Nicely done and with some impressive weight on top of that.


You really have to check the ego at the door!  No swinging!  Just muscle!


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 30, 2009)

July 30, 2009

Legs Power

Leg Press  3x 4-6  4/0/X tempo

928/8    928/6    1018/4    (sled weighs 118 hence the weird numbers)

1 huge drop set to finish???.started with 7 a side and worked down to 3 a side.  75 total reps!

Single leg squats  Hammer Strength machine  3x4-6  4/0/x tempo

120/6   X   3  

Had to pick the girls up from daycare???.this is all I got in.  Tell you the truth???I was spent!


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 2, 2009)

Sunday

Shoulders and tri's. Forgot my book. Needless to say...I'm feeling some great effects from my new supplement regimen. Anywhoo...since I did shoulders today, I will hold off on chest till thurs. I will blast back on mon. later.


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 5, 2009)

Aug 3, 2009
Back  Rep Range

Close grip pulldowns  1x7-9  1x10-12  1x13-15   2/1 /2/1 tempo on all sets
200/9   180/11   160/12

Wide Grip Smith Row  (same reps as above)
185/7  155/10  135/14

Underhand Cable Row  (same reps as above)
180/8  160/13  140/17

Hyper extensions
+25/12   X  3

Added a couple sets of chins after….on a bet!  I won!


Aug 4, 2009

Chest  Rep Range
Flat Dbell Press  3x7-9  2/1 2/1  tempo
105’s/6  105’s/6  105’s/3  (shoulder limited)

Dips  BW 230    3x10-12    2/1 2/1 tempo
BW/12    BW/10   BW/10.5

Pec Deck 3x13-15   2/1 2/1 tempo
175/13  175/11  175/14

I was supposed to work Bi’s also, but a VERY sore forearm kept that from happening.


Supplements still the same...
AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn EFX
AAEFX Nytric EFX PRO
AAEFX Cell Rush
AAEFX LBA PRO
AAEFX LG5 PRO
AAEFX Kre-Celazine

I am really starting to like the Kre-Celazine.  My knee is feeling better (for lack of another word).


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 9, 2009)

Taking a couple of days off.  My body is beat down right now.  Be back Monday with Shock week.


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 11, 2009)

This week was supposed to be shock week....not gonna happen!
Shoulders are still a little tender and my left brachioradialis is still killing me. I need to mix the split a little...to give it some more rest.
Anyway, I did some light chest. Straight sets (no failure) and some light bicep curls to get some blood flowing.

Chest
Incline Dbell press (work sets)
95's/8 95's/9 95's/6

Pec Deck
165/14 165/10 165/11

Dips/pushups superset
10/12 10/12

Bi's (really light..felt like a chump)
25's/20 25's/20 30's/15

Cable curls
35/15 x 3

30 Minutes on Treadmill 3.5 mph @ 11% incline.

Diet is slowly getting back to where it needs to be. I have acquired a few bad habits since the June show. These are in the process of being broken.
Night all!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work, Slack, shock week or not!


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 13, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Slack, shock week or not!



Thanks!


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 13, 2009)

Legs

Leg press

Warm up
Started with 1 plate a side x 10 and worked my way up to 10 a side.
90 rep warm-up! 

Work set....only set SUPERSET!
1018 (20 plates + sled)x4
18 plates X 7
16 plates x 5
14 plates x 10
12 plated x 8
10 plates x 5
8 plates x 6

HOLY COW THAT HURT!

Split squats
90 x 6
90 x 5

GHR's
10 x 3

Seated leg curls
stack x 6.......x3

Done! ;D


----------



## HOOPIE (Aug 13, 2009)

slackadjuster said:


> Legs
> 
> Leg press
> 
> ...


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 18, 2009)

HOOPIE said:


> slackadjuster said:
> 
> 
> > Legs
> ...


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 18, 2009)

It's been a CRAPPY few days for me! Shoulders are shot, Bi's are strained and I have had a cold for about a week (on top of a sinus infection) Add that to a 60 hour work week (well..more than 60, but the DOT only lets me log 60).

I was back in the gym Monday for some power week!

Chest
HS wide press 3 x 4-6 4/0/X
360/6 x 3 (trying not to aggravate my shoulder)

Incline dbell press same reps and tempo as above
85's/6 x 3 (again going light....These sets ideally should be taken to failure.)

Dips BW 230
230/8 x 3

Bi's (should be power, but I'll take anything that I can feel in the muscle)
Warmup with some HS preachers
Some light D-bell curls (30's)
A couple sets of incline curls (30's still)

My forearm and elbow are still giving me some trouble doing bi's. I may need to get them worked out at the PT. Not a bad workout for the pathetic state of mind I'm currently in. I think a couple nights of deep sleep will go a long way.

I will update the new supplement stack on Wednesday.


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 24, 2009)

I wish I had a workout to post. I am still feeling like I was run over by a truck. I have been doing some of the DC stretches for the shoulders. They are starting to feel better. Sinus infection is letting up...it usually stays around for a while.

Went home to the old 'Burg, back in Virginia over the weekend. Had a wedding to attend. I was hoping to get over to Weight Club in Blacksburg and get a workout in. I didn't know it was freshman move in. So..no workout again.....I did get some rifles sighted in. 

Something to post tomorrow!


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay...2 days worth here. I seem to be over whatever it was that has been slowing me down. I'm sure my current diet and sleep patterns are partly responsible. This August heat sure seems to amplify one's ailments. I decided to get over myself and hit the gym.

Tuesday
Chest and Back

No protocol on this workout. I was going for a good pump and MM conection.
I did 12 sets for back and 6 sets for chest. I did less on chest because of my shoulder paind lately. I am doing some stretches for them and they seem to be helping.

Todays was Biceps.
I am slowly working my weight back up. All my negatives I tried to emphasize my bad arm. The neg doesn't hurt it at all, so until it is 100% this will be the way I hit bi's. 12 sets total.

Cardio on both days (30 minutes low intensity on stair mill)

I have started using Kre-Celerator and Kre-Generator. I think this is the 1, 2 punch I have been looking for. The Celerator gives me some of the best energy I have had in the gym. It lasts through my cardio too.
The Generator is just OFF THE FREAKIN HOOK! I double up my serving size and just wish I had ordered more. Can you say recovery! This stuff is LOADED!
I still take my Kre-Alkalyn. 2 in the morning...just to make sure I stay topped off.

I have also been using NF-Pro Protein. A big step up from the Club store stuff I was getting.

Hopefully the last two days mark the start of my official off season. I do not want to roll into greensboro next June looking anything like an anatomy chart....but bigger than Broser!

Legs on tap for Thursday! No need for holding back on those!

One thought to end on.....

Do you know what you are putting in your body????

I DO!


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 27, 2009)

Legs

Split squats (smith machine)
185/6 x 3 4/0/x tempo

unilateral leg press
380+/- /9 X 3

leg extensions / unilateral
?/20 x 3

SLDL
225/6 x 3

seated leg curl
?/ 12 x 3

Cardio...30 minutes treadmill HR @130 +/-

Energy to spare today! Kre-Generator is my new BEST FRIEND!
Generator and Celerator is easily the best workout nutrition I have ever used. I am starting to feel some real power! I hope my shoulders are ready!


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 31, 2009)

Time for some rep range! Today had chest and bi's on the menu, but was limited to chest only.  Biceps are going to be a very delicate muscle to hit directly. With all the indirect work hammering the brachioradialis in the left arm, it is hard for it to fully heal. Anyway...this only makes the days I hit bi's more intense.

Incline Dbell press
105's/6 105's/5 105's/6

HS wide press
270/10 270/10 270/9

Standing cable presses
37.5 per/15 x 3

There was a total of 10 warmup sets.

30 minutes on Stairmill.

Tuesday brings Legs to the table. Wednesday is an off day. Thurs will bring back. Friday is Shoulders and tris. Bi's will get Saturday to themselves.

Diet= out of freaking control. 4 of my 6 are very clean. The other 2 are bad enough to put me in surplus for the day. Not good. Time to start the tilapia and salads for dinners again.

Supplements are from AAEFX

Kre-Celerator 1 hour before workout
Kre-Generator right after my workout
Kre-Alkalyn right after workout
NF PRO Protein 2 scoops twice a day.

I have some others I want to try, but want to avoid some redundancy until I know what will work the best.
I do believe the Kre-Generator is the best recovery supplement I have ever had. The list of top quality ingredients is enough to make a rock grow. If you can't grow with this...you don't have a pulse! That good!


----------



## slackadjuster (Sep 1, 2009)

Legs...unilateral

Legpress...3 sets 6 rep range
split squats 3 sets 10-12 rep range
leg extensions 3 sets 13-15 rep range

Getting a migraine....time to go home and puke.

Legs are shaking.


----------



## slackadjuster (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been post any workouts...they just haven't been much of anything to post. I have been getting killed at work the past couple of weeks (60+ hours each week). This in combination with the lack of any type of consistent eating has left me dragging in the gym.

No excuses this week. Gym clothes in the car and food prepped last night (for the week). Workout felt good. It was a bit late for me (did I mention I love work) but got it in!

Power Chest
Incline D-bell press
95's/7 100's/6 100's/5

Weighted dips BW=230
bw+45/6 x 3

HS mts press
3 sets /6

All tempos on chest were 4/0/X

Biceps (still nursing left arm)
HS scott curls
3 sets

hs MTS curls (elbows above shoulders)
3 sets

Supplements
AAEFX Nitric Pro
AAEFX Kre-Generator and Kre-Cellerator
AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn EFX
AAEFX NF Pro Protein

Legs on tap for tommorow


----------



## slackadjuster (Sep 8, 2009)

Leg Day. I think this is the first time in a while that I didn't care to work legs. I think a whole weekend off from work may help this little attitude I've developed. Power was on tap....nothing but foam!!! Ended up doing "whatever".

Smith machine Split Squats
225/7 per leg x 4

Walking Lunges
+60/50 steps X 4 (this killed me!!!) I don't understand, I can press the heck out of the sled, but my bodyweight worked me a whole lot harder.

I was spent....Got a low-carb shake and hit the road. Kids night at McAlister's Restaurant. Our weekly "We refuse to participate in the recession" treat.

I am fiddling around with Kre-Alkalyn pro as my morning stim. Need a pick me up that early. I will keep notes on it.

Night all!


----------



## slackadjuster (Sep 14, 2009)

Rep range Chest

Incline d-bell
3 sets

Dips
3 sets

pec deck
3 sets

Also did shoulders and Bi's today. Missed them at the end of last week. I just did a mini workout for them..just to keep them moving. I will hit bi's on back day, and hopefully get back to my normal split next week. Shoulder is almost 100% and forearm is getting better everyday. I have found the culprit causing the problems...wide grip chins! Hopefully I can get injury free soon...not used to being hurt.


----------



## slackadjuster (Sep 15, 2009)

Legs....

Split squats (smith machine)
4 sets

Walking lunges (weighted)
3 sets 30 steps each

Lying leg curls
4 sets

Seated calf press
4 sets

The combo of Split squats and lunges were enough to keep me in pain for 6 days last week. I was actually wondering if they were ever going to stop. I seem to have a much higher pain threshold for legs.
I doubled up on my Kre-Generator after the workout. For some reason I am still in the more is better....I don't want to shortcut feeding myself after this workout.

Kre-Alkalyn Pro has been powering me through this week so far. It is easier for me to have a pill verses mixing my Kre-Celerator. Energy is MORE than enough for any workout...no jitters or nervousness. I actually take it in the morning as a pick-me-up.

Wednesday is Cardio day. I am looking into adding cardio everyday but leg day.


----------



## slackadjuster (Sep 22, 2009)

Saturday was Back....RR
Sunday- cardio

Monday
Chest Shock
Everything superset with pushups
flat Dbell 4 sets

Dips 4 sets

Pec deck 4 sets

Tris
Overhead dbell press/bench dips
4 sets
Rope pushdowns/kickbacks
4 sets

Tuesday
legs
3 sets walking lunges/leg extensions

Unilateral leg press/ dropset 3 sets

Lying leg curls / dropset 4 sets

PreWorkout

AAEFX KRE-CELERATOR

Postworkout

AAEFX KRE-GENERATOR 2 SERVINGS

NF PROTEIN 4 SCOOPS TOTAL (2 in AM and 2 in PM)


----------



## slackadjuster (Sep 27, 2009)

Playing catch-up again! Friday was Shoulders and Triceps. I had a great day at work and was well fed for the day. My workout reflected it as well. This has been my best workout in recent memory. No talking, great pumps, and finally moving some weight.

I started with military presses on the smith machine. I hit a few warmups and then loaded up. 255 for 3 sets with dbell front raises suppersetted with them. Next was cable side laterals, drop sets. Then I jumped on the rear pec deck and super with cable high rows. (3 sets on those, all)

Tris....Haven't worked these hard in months. Skull crushers 105 for 3 sets with dips supersetted. Pushdowns next, with drop sets. Dbell kick backs last. (3 sets each). I felt like I had a couple of HAMS hanging off of my arms.

30 minutes on the Treadmill. 3.5 and 12%...HR @ 133 +/-.

I'm making some changes in the diet for next week. I guess you could say it is a prep diet. What show???? I'm not saying, but I miss the regimented diet I had before. So...no excuses.

Oh Yeah....GO VT!!


----------



## slackadjuster (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey all....

Power week started today...

Chest
4 sets Flat Bbell bench (haven't done these in a while)
Finished with 275 for 4.
Weighted dips X 3 sets
Dbell pullovers x 3

Biceps
Lying cable curls 3 sets
21's....2 sets
incline dbell curls 3 sets

Finally back on track with my split. I am a day behind, so no wednesday off. Diet is spot on with the exception of dinner. I will wait till next week to spring the fact that I am on another cut to the MRS.

Supplements are

AAEFX Kre-Celerator before my workout.
AAEFX Kre-Generator after my workout
AAEFX Kre-Alkalyn after my workout
AAEFX NF Protein for 2 of my meals (2 scoops each meal)

I will be adding the Flex line back in very soon. I want to hold on to as much muscle as possible during this cut.


----------



## slackadjuster (Oct 1, 2009)

It seems like work is starting to let up a bit. Went and hit back today. Power week still. I skipped legs yesterday. I aerated two big yards and slept for about 12 hours after. My left leg, below my knee, was hurting really badly...so no legs.

1 arm dbell rows 4 sets
close grip pull downs 4 sets
wide grip rows 4 sets
weighted cruches 3 sets

20 min treadmill


----------

